# 338-378 WBM recipe



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone here have a good load worked up for a 338-378 Weatherby mag? Anyone around local that you would recommend to do the workup? I was gonna call Roy Tipton up last week and see if they would be interested but didn't get around to it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would check on some of the Long Range hunting forums, Accurate reloading, Reloaders Nest as well as the powder manufacturers sites. The reloading manuals and manufacturers are the most reliable sources, the web caveat emptor.

The factory loads are good but darn their high. That is one cartridge I would not be in a big hurry to run 50 or a 100 rounds through off the bench during load work up.

Most of the slow burners will work with powders like Magnum, Magpro, R25, 7828, VV165-170 and others.

Barnes 225 & 250gr. are favorites of many and some use the 300 grain VLD's for Long range work.

Good luck and get an extra recoil pad like the past for the bench work.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. I talked to Roy yesterday and he is checking on some stuff said he'd gimme a call back. Actually recoil with the factory 200's isnt bad at all. I have never shot it without the accubrake though.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

davidb said:


> That is one cartridge I would not be in a big hurry to run 50 or a 100 rounds through off the bench during load work up.


 ....x2...I have an unported .338 win.mag. and I'm good for about 20 rds. at the bench and then "flinch" starts settin in and I may as well pack up, cause the group will start to spread........can't help you on the Wby. mag there EC. ....since most loads are " worked up" a particular gun, it would be necessary for a "loader" to have your gun during the work up process. Tailoring a load to an individual rifle is the best way to get optimum results. From a safety standpoint, don't share any of your "custom" ammo with anyone else. It's made for your gun and probably won't give the same results in another gun. Maybe you already know all of this but maybe some of the other folks don't.....That's a mean round, whatcha gonna use it on?......


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

pg542 said:


> ....x2...I have an unported .338 win.mag. and I'm good for about 20 rds. at the bench and then "flinch" starts settin in and I may as well pack up, cause the group will start to spread........can't help you on the Wby. mag there EC. ....since most loads are " worked up" a particular gun, it would be necessary for a "loader" to have your gun during the work up process. Tailoring a load to an individual rifle is the best way to get optimum results. From a safety standpoint, don't share any of your "custom" ammo with anyone else. It's made for your gun and probably won't give the same results in another gun. Maybe you already know all of this but maybe some of the other folks don't.....That's a mean round, whatcha gonna use it on?......


I use it on whitetails,piney woods rooters,and have got a racoon with it. Believe it or not with the Nosler Balistic tip 200gr factories it doesent do that much damage, no more than the 270wbm or 300wbm. But when it connects with good solid bone like skull or a deadnut shoulder shot it makes a mess. I got a pic of a hog I got in the face a couple years ago at 220yds in Uvalde in the hunting section about the favorite hog gun. I got a buddy that does a lot of loading and custom stuff that says he will help me but is reluctant cause it is a Weatherby and he don't want to experiment out of his comfort zone. The factory loads seem hot as hell as they flatten the primers and smash the headstamps. And to be honest for a accumark it doesn't group very well. About 2" to 2 1/2". I don't have any friends that own a gun in this caliber to loan rounds to anyway but thanks for that info on swapping. I don't shoot it that much you know roughly $5 a shot is steep to me.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yessir, when Roy Weatherby put his name on a round , it was going to be at the upper limits. lol. ...factory weatherby ammo is pretty hot and quite possibly the "sweet zone" for your gun could be at lesser velocities. But I agree, it seems like you'd be grouping a little tighter than that with factory rounds. I own 1 Weatherby and have been around them all my life, so I feel pretty sure with the right ammo, things would tighten up a little. I've never seen one that wouldn't finally come around. I have a 257 Wby mag Lazermark that was a gift. It took a lot of benchwork to get a load that would shoot well. It's a super round but the gun is just to nice to take it hunting, so it stays in the safe until I go to the range.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Yessir, when Roy Weatherby put his name on a round , it was going to be at the upper limits. lol. ...factory weatherby ammo is pretty hot and quite possibly the "sweet zone" for your gun could be at lesser velocities. But I agree, it seems like you'd be grouping a little tighter than that with factory rounds. I own 1 Weatherby and have been around them all my life, so I feel pretty sure with the right ammo, things would tighten up a little. I've never seen one that wouldn't finally come around. I have a 257 Wby mag Lazermark that was a gift. It took a lot of benchwork to get a load that would shoot well. It's a super round but the gun is just to nice to take it hunting, so it stays in the safe until I go to the range.


 Man I bet thats a fine gun! My next Weatherby will be a 257mag. My goal is to get a Accumark in each WM caliber that is offered.


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

Buddy has one he built when the round was still a wildcat. 250 gr. nosler, we were fireforming cases with 107 gr of imr 7828. You can work your way up, but if I remember correctly the most accurate load was 109 grs.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A friend of mine used Superior Ammunition for his 375 RUM for Brown Bear. I declined loading for that one as it could really ruin a friendship if he got "Et" by a bear due to a misfire. 

He got good accuracy and the confidence to use them on three Brown Bear a Leopard and a bunch of other big Antelope so far. Can't remember if he sent the rifle in but I believe he did get load work up rather than their generic accuracy load.


----------

